# Lack Of Any Real Stars A Worry?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> This off season, the Orlando Magic have acted swiftly to add to their roster for the new campaign. In doing so, they have avoided any potential panic purchases, and have the nucleus of the team together nice and early.
> 
> Two of the players they have brought in–Channing Frye and Ben Gordon–are of the veteran variety, and they will certainly help. Yet the ugly truth is that this has been a summer when the team hasn’t even been linked with a big name.
> 
> ...


http://hoopshabit.com/2014/07/22/orlando-magic-lack-real-stars-worry/


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

It's not only the lack of a star in Orlando that would have me worried, but rather the fact that they might find themselves treading water in that dangerous zone of the 8th seed/late lotto given how weak the East is.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't really see them sniffing the playoffs, even in the East. I think they'll get another good pick in next year's draft and hope that Gordon becomes that star they're looking for.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Just looked at the East again. It's pretty bad but you're right, they likely won't make the top 8. 

Pacers, Bulls, Cavs, Heat, Raptors, Nets, Wizards, Hawks, Bobcats and more are probably still ahead of them...just need some lotto luck.

As an aside, I disagree with the way the article was written...making it look like them not being in the mix for the big FAs this offseason was a bad thing. Saving the cap flexibility moving forwards is a good thing. They still need a few more years before they're going to make some noise anyways. I didn't love the Frye signing but oh well.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

The article was pretty terrible. Does this guy think it would have been a great idea to go dump a boatload of money into nuthead Lance Stephenson? Or Carlos Boozer? Or Pau Gasol? Really?

They don't have any stars right now but they've got guys like Oladipo, Payton, Gordon and even Tobias Harris that have tons of potential. 

Right now Orlando needs to start developing those guys, see what they turn into, and look to keep flexibility in the future to bring in a big name via free agency or trade. But they aren't going to get a big name without those guys developing first.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Getting Stan the Man and adding a couple more young guys with potential was all this team really needed to do this offseason. This year is all about just getting a culture of winning put in place. They can worry about contending for a playoff spot next season.


----------

